# What a CLUSTER #@%%! Yet, dual N cards working on 785G



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

SOB didn't want to do it! I got a 8800GT up today, and the damn thing didn't want too boot with the 9800GTX!!!!


So I switched the 9800GTX out of slot 0 and moved it into one, and moved the 8800GT into slot zero.

9800GTX didn't want to show no pic during boot up. YET, in windows I seen I had two video cards with this config. It would only show one card with the 9800GTX in slot 0 WTF????

Windows kicked in, and took forever to find what the hell was going on.....

Reboot, and boom. GTX in the 2ed slot is auto turned on when I hit windows, and it wanted to be top dog lol....


So here I am.....



NASTY WHERE ARE YOU LOL 

Another folder has stepped up to the plates!!!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 23, 2010)

good for you mate


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 5, 2010)

Slower cards should always be put in slot 0 otherwise slower card tries to run at same speed as faster card causing it to bork itself and not show up....

 Now you have the slower of the two in slot 0 the faster card will run at the same speed as the slower one,, well atleast thats how it's supposed to work god now what your setup is doin 
isn't the 785G an CFx mobo would be interesting to see what both cards are doing in regards to hardware status ie clocks, shader core count ect ect


----------

